# Fly Reel



## marksemmler (Jul 16, 2004)

Does anyone have a 7/8 reel they are looking to seel. I'm trying to buy an Okuma Integrity on ebay for $35 but my paypal wont let me login. I would like to pay $30-40 or more if there is line already on it. I would appreicate the help if anyone has one or could point me in the right direction. Thanks.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Have you put your hands on the Okuma Integrity before? I haven't, but Okuma isn't a well known name in the "Good Fly Reels" market. When you're fishing a 7 or 8wt, the reel becomes important. On a lighter rod, the reel is just a line holder and you will rarely-if-ever fight a fish on the reel. With heavier rods, you'll probably be fighting with the reel a lot, and smooth drag is important. If you get it, please post a report on how it performs.


----------



## marksemmler (Jul 16, 2004)

Ive heard a lot of good things about it and that it holds up really well in the salt. I havent personally used one yet, but hopefully will get to try it out soon.


----------



## sjrobin (Oct 1, 2009)

*Sage Model 108M*

Yes, I have a Sage reel with SA redfish line I will sell for $50 . Located in League City. Model 108M Made in England. older reel but good quality


----------



## sjrobin (Oct 1, 2009)

*Sage reel pic*

I have used good condition Scientific Anglers 8# Redfish line I will spool on this reel if you want it.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I have used the Okuma Integrity reel on 7 & 8 wt setups. I had a couple of them. They are fine for redfish and trout. The drag is smooth and the reels will hold up until the salt worms eat the finish off. I got 3-4 years out of mine before the finish started bubbling up and peeling off. As long as you look at it as a short term deal they are not bad.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

buy the Gold Gloomis reel it is made by shimano 

sells new for $100


----------



## IXP Rods (Jul 13, 2010)

I have an Okuma Cedros 7/8 with a spare spool I'll make you a sweet deal on, but not for $35. They're in brand new condition, only used maybe 5-6 times and only landed a few fish; both for $150.


----------

